# Triton 3.25 hp router problems?



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

I've been reading about this router, the Triton tra001 dual mode plunge router on this forum and thought it might be a good solution for me instead of a router lift. I'm not as young as I once was  and the eyes, knees and back need babying now. I have a homemade table with no router plate, but a good table that I got secondhand for $40 with an old craftsman router in it but very little power. I was strongly leaning toward the triton but then spoke to a local woodworking store affiliated with a big store that used to carry it. The guy told me that they just had too many problems and returns so they discontinued it. 

I tend to trust the local guy's judgment, but also folks on this forum are pretty enthusiastic about it, so I'm asking here. 

I was getting ready to take the plunge, but now I'm on the fence, not the router fence, though ha, ha.

The other alternative after my research is to put in a Jessem Rout-r-lift II for a 2 1/4 hp router, which I already have. That lift would be $180 and I like Jessem quality products.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Just my 2 cents worth(maybe not even that...

Though many seem to like them, they just seem too gimmicky to me. Also they seem to have a lot of trouble keeping a USA distributor. Stock pretty well dried up just a couple months ago.. i'd worry about consistent parts availability.

I think for most, if not all routing the 2 1/4HP will do fine.

Like I said, just my opinion...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Katie; welcome!
This is a recurring question. The crux of the question seems to be the lift issue.
If the only reason for wanting the lift...and they aren't cheap...is to adjust bit height and or change bits. There are several other routers that offer above table ht. adjustment, and if you do a search here you'll see a lot of references to MuscleChuck which apparently makes bit changing from above a breeze.
Also, a router table plate makes it easy to lift your router in and out of the table.
RA1250 Mounting Plate | Bosch Power Tools
Quick Change Router Chuck - Dewalt - Porter Cable - Festool - Hitachi - Bosch - Makita - Trend - Freud - Fein - Metabo - Carvewright - Camless Router Chuck - High Speed Chuck - Precision Chuck - Wood Working Chuck - Router Accessories - DeRosa Engine
1617EVSPK 2.25 HP VS Router Combo Kit | Bosch Power Tools
* .... Now includes RA1161 fixed-base with system for adjusting bit height from above a router table*


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Check back with me next year on the Troubles with Tritons because I haven't had any troubles with mine in the one year I have been using it. It is mounted in a table and I don't plan to use it otherwise. 

Crank it all the way up and it locks the shaft so you only need the one wrench to loosen/tighten the collet when changing bits. Crank it back down and git-after-it.

Per their instructions, I removed the plunge spring when I put it in the table. I have a pair of Bosch 1617's that I use for other routing operations. One of them is mounted in the same table on the other end. :dance3:

Note: The Kreg insert plate comes pre-drilled for the crank to fit through. Same goes for the Bosch. The plate is predrilled for the hex key to fit through.

Good luck in your search.
Mike


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have had my TRA001 for 10+ years and have had no problem.

I did notice, some years ago, a poster who said he worked in a chain store make that claim about the number of returns. When I asked him for some proof, he vanished into the air and has not been back since.

I do not believe unsubstantiated rumor....

If CMT in Italy are selling a re-badged model, I take that as proof of quality...They would not endanger their reputation if they had any doubt...


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. I am still considering various options so the input really helps. 

Just a note, I don't consider myself as having a disability, but rather some limitations. Which seem to increase as I age. Having a router plate and having to pull the router out might also be a problem due to arthritis/hand issues, so just a router plate won't work. A mid-sized router is something i don't need because I have two, unfortunately neither of them have the options mentioned above. Not sure about the chuck, because I've heard some negative things about them, but that may be wrong, so may be worth a further look.

It really does boil down to the Triton or the router lift. In my case the router lift is less expensive because I already have a 2 1/4hp router. I've gone back and forth on it for a while. 

Also, thanks for the welcome.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I own two triton table mounted. I love them both. The lack of a distributor does cause concern. I bought a TRA 5 years ago. It had the nylon winder. They shipped the replacement part to me it was easy to break down the router to install it. I burnt up the soft start board because I forgot to open my fence. The bit spun a 1/2 turn and jammed. Easy fix with the parts.
You mention physical challenges The triton in a rt does present a few. The above table adjustment is for fine tuning on the Triton. Large adjustments are done by reaching under the table releasing a lock and turning the handle to raise the router. To change bits you first reach under the table to turn off the router power switch unlock height clamp release and turn handle. 
On one side you have a 189 purchase versus a Triton plus mounting plate I believe the Jessem winds up and down with a side crank which with arthritis might be a better choice
In all the Triton is a good machine but it might not meet your needs


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

I would not trade my Triton TRA001 for any other router for table use. I have had no issues with mine in the two 2 years I have had it.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*triton 3.25 hp router*

Hi all as James says triton no problems I have trs001 2.5hp and tra001 3.25 both table mounted on my production line and they run for 8hrs per day. regards carl


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> I have had my TRA001 for 10+ years and have had no problem.
> 
> I did notice, some years ago, a poster who said he worked in a chain store make that claim about the number of returns. When I asked him for some proof, he vanished into the air and has not been back since.
> 
> ...


Your correct James, A Salesman saying that is an 'all too easy way' to steer a customer to the Router they do sell' These days a Sales Person sells the item that they make the most money out of and it is all too easy to say what ever you like to rubbish the one you don't sell. N


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Katie...a few observations about the Triton...thought it might be good to get a "newbie" perspective...

1. Problems...I have been on the forum for a couple + years and rarely see posts about problems with the Triton
2. Parts need to be ordered from an outfit in UK (no US distributor) but are available if you can do your own work
3. Above the table fine bit height adjustment is available in the newer models
4. Height adjustment requires releasing the plunge (grabbing an inner wheel on one of the handles), turning the router on/off switch off as the cover for the switch is an interlock for bringing the router all the way up to lock the shaft) and using the coarse adjustment handle to physically lift the router all the way up. 
5. You will need to lock and unlock the plunge lock every time you adjust height or run the router all the way up to change bits.
6. If you use an external switch to power on/off you will also need to turn the router switch off when you raise it for bit changes (due to the interlock cover)
7. Mounting the router on a plate or directly to the table requires orientation so the coarse height adjustment is comfortable for you.
8. You will get used to finding the on/off switch "in the dark"
9. Once you familiarize yourself with finding the controls "in the dark" you will not need to bend down to work them...feeling your way will be a cake walk. Fine adjustment below the table is equally easy "in the dark" if you choose to use the under table fine adjustment.
10. The MuscleChuck is not required for bit changes however many of the members swear by them for ease of bit change (your choice on this - lots of reading about the MuscleChuck if you do a Community Search.
11. The 3.25 hp is great...smooth, lots of power but if you're not going to make panels you probably don't need it...many of the members are doing the same work with lesser horsepower routers (2.25, 2.5, etc...)
12. You will need to take the plunge spring out to put in the table (makes it easier to work) but it's a breeze (just watch out it doesn't stick in the ceiling - LOL)

Long and short...if you can grasp and work the coarse adjustment with your left hand (like turning a door knob) a lift will not be required.

I have only had the router a few months so I can't speak of it's service or performance with any great authority but I can tell you I dropped it before I even put it in service, broke the inner workings of the coarse adjustment handle and received the parts I needed from the UK in about a week. I posted the parts so you can see them in my uploads. And I certainly am not qualified to give you any comments on the various routers or lifts that are available.

As a new user of the Triton I can tell you that finding the controls in the dark did not take long...If you can get to one to work the controls making sure the coarse adjustment turning and grabbing of the inner ring to release the plunge is okay with you, you will get a better picture. (might be a little tough if advanced carpal tunnel problems are a factor)

If I think of anything else I will add another post...

Good luck with your decision...

Nick


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*TRA001 Problems???*

I have owned and used daily, my 1990s TRA001 without ANY of the problems I read about on Router Forums. I use an old, car scissor jack under my router for a lift. It works great, even for fine adjustments. My VERITAS RT system is open under the table so I have easy access to make any and all needed adjustments from underneath. I do believe you need a center plate on your router table or thickness will interfere with bit adjustment heights. My FIRST choice in a router would be a TRITON. My experiences with them have ALL been SUPERB. I am just a hobby woodworker, not a pro.; just a Joe.


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

*Excellent information, thanks!*

Wow, there is a wealth of information here. A lot to consider, and I'm not ruling out the Triton. You may be right that the bad mouthing of it is just a way to steer the customer toward something that they do sell. It sounds like the distributor availability is not too bad since parts can be gotten without too much problem from the UK.

Sorry to see a good product get a bad rap and that's what it sounds like has happened. If I were to find this router on a good sale, I'd be inclined to buy it. 

The main thing with this is my hands/wrists and I appreciate the detailed info about that. I do have carpal tunnel (plus arthritis) and wear braces nightly and sometime during the day, though of course never during woodworking. So I have to baby things along and not overdo repetitive motions especially.

So, lots of food for thought here. Thanks to everyone for all these excellent comments!!


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

*Video showing bit changes and adjustments in the triton*

It took a while to find a video showing how the Tr001 works in a router table. Here's one that shows setup in a table and how the adjustments work in it. Thought I'd add it here in case anyone is looking at this router. Also a review. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntFAiQcXogk


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

There seems to be quite a few references to parts for Triton routers being readily available in the U.K. but nobody has given the locations of these suppliers. Could we please get some information on these part sources? Oldrusty


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

oldrusty said:


> There seems to be quite a few references to parts for Triton routers being readily available in the U.K. but nobody has given the locations of these suppliers. Could we please get some information on these part sources? Oldrusty


www.toolsparesonline.com


----------



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi 
I bought 2 of the first 3hp triton routers when they first came out here in Australia 20 or so years ago. They both had speed controller problems and were returned. The design engineer at Triton at the time told me that the problems would be fixed and just last year I bought another one for the height adjustable table I am making now. When I played with these new routers all that time back they my impression was that someone was listening to the users like us. IT WAS TOO GOOD NOT TO BE TRUELY EXCELLENT. 
Now the problems have been fixed , it seems to be winning awards left right and center from the woodworking magazines as a table mounted wizard. 

I have just had a bout of arthritis myself. I am surprised at this as I have been a natural health enthusiast for 55 of my 62 years. I attribute this to starting to use salt again after 48 years not using it, combined with, the prospect of house moving again. Apparently when we are not handling a change in our lives we can get arthritis in our wrists. 
This is according to Louise Hay in her book "You can heal your life"(look at list at back of book). Personally I'm not taking this lying down and am planning to get fit again very gently and slowly. 
Hope this helps with your decision making.


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Nickp. What was the address in U.K. that you sent to for Triton router parts? Oldrusty


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

oldrusty said:


> Hi Nickp. What was the address in U.K. that you sent to for Triton router parts? Oldrusty


ToolSparesOnline - Tool spares for Triton, GMC and Silverline Tools


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

Just an update. I got an email from Carbide Processors that they are now carrying Triton products. More than just the routers, but those, too. Shipping free over $150


----------



## otto g (Aug 2, 2014)

Triton has many quality control problems and that is why they are always looking for new distributors. Two of my neighbors are very good hobbyist woodworkers and both, at one point, bought the 3-1/2hp Triton routers. One of them really loves his router and it performs like a charm, the other returned his within a week as not only did it not perform, it was outright dangerous. They know each other and the one who returned his was very upset. Triton also lies about some of the product features. I bought a belt sander and in the instructions they say that you can purchase an aftermarket dust collection adapter to attach to your system. This is not true, it requires a special twist on adapter which is not available in North America. In my personal opinion I would not trust them again. Buying Triton products seems to be a turkey shoot.

Otto


----------



## jimbobwood (Feb 15, 2013)

"Yes, Carbide Processors is the new distributor and they are terrific people to deal with. As for Jo Lawson, she knows her products and is very congenial and helpful. I am enjoying my new Triton Router 21/4 hp that i purchased from this company. All the defects of previous years have been corrected. Works like a Mercedes." I will be posting more about this great Router in future posts."

jimbobwood


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

I just looked at the carbide processors website and their daily deal of 11% off is this router. After the coupon code it ends up being around $232 US. In case anyone is looking. Today only, though.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Carbide Processors (CP) owner Tom Walz is a pretty active contributor over on Sawmill Creek. He's a woodworker, and knows blade design and metallurgy. Participates on that forum as a regular type member, though he is also a "vendor" on the site. I've not bought from them yet, but i will without hesitation. If you ever need (or want) a circular blade custom built--CP would be an excellent choice.

earl


----------



## Teddytim1 (Oct 5, 2013)

I'd vote yes on the Triton. I haven't had any issues other than not being able to find the right size hose for the chip pick up.


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. I just looked at carbide processors site and both size tritons are still "deal of the day" at $232 for the 3.25hp with the discount for anyone who is interested.


----------



## jimbobwood (Feb 15, 2013)

I am using my Triton MOOF1 21/4 HP with great delight. Just got it in from Carbon Processors Inc. (new U.S. Distributor) a month ago and it has the new metal worm gear. Already I can tell the difference from my previous Triton that had the plastic gear. Raising and lowering the bit is a breeze with this one. The unique features on a Triton, for the price, makes it the only Router on the market I wish to have and work with. Also, great customer service by this new distributorship. 

JimBobWood

"a rolling stone gathers no moss"


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

I ordered one from Carbide Processors at the sale price. Didn't think I'd find a better price than this, even cheaper than the Menard's closeout that was a 70 mile drive, so not worth it. Next step is to build a table for it once I'm done with my current project.


----------



## Tgen15 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi everyone, My name is Tom and this is my first communication on the forum. Several years ago I returned a PC router that I installed on my Kreg table because it literally fell apart. The bracket for the up down slid on the motor stripped off. The guy who owned the woodworking store gave me the Triton 325hp as a replacement. I had it for a few years now and I love it. I keep it in the table but also used it free hand. I have some arthritis in my finger but have no problem adjusting the fine adjustment under the table. The only thing I don't like is the one quarter collet insert. Although it workers okay it doesn't seem to have the hold that the PC quarter collet has and the bit gets stuck in it although it doesn't take much to get it out.


----------



## rhamann2802 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a Triton for 6 years. love it. Table mounted. Porter cable for other things


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks, Tom and Ron. I'm considering the Musclechuck for it, Tom. Don't know if that will solve the issue you mention with the chuck, but think it probably will. Now to find out more about the Musclechuck, which I was considering in any case.


----------



## 2manytools (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you for the kind remarks.

The credit is due much more to Jo (and Whitney and Emily) than to me.

Pretty much all the posters are correct about Triton. Triton had a rough start with engineering, production and financing. A few years ago, Triton was bought out by a group of European investors who revamped the engineering and production. Now they have about five years of producing excellent products as the new Triton.

In addition, we really do have 100% satisfaction guarantee. You may return it at any time for any reason.

Tom Walz


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Tom.

I was involved in the "bankruptcy" [US term for Receivership] of GMC, the owners of Triton so am familiar with that transition to Powerbox AG...

Triton had a great reputation in Australia prior to that and I would not hesitate to recommend their routers to anyone.


----------



## Pugsbrew (Aug 1, 2013)

First time poster. I have the 3.25 hp Triton. You get use to how to adjust/use. The only problem I have is the motor dropping slightly when you need to make a slight adjustment in height. It's like the adjustment screw backs out during use. I sent two emails to Triton, no response. You can work around it, but it would be nice if you could release the carriage hold and not have the bit fall slightly.


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Mark. Some time ago this issue was raised and if I remember rightly the solution was to ( with the router locked turn the fine adjustment in the direction you want to adjust until you feel a slight resistance then unlock the router ) Hope I've goth this right. Oldrusry.


----------



## Jo Lawson (Jan 6, 2015)

Try Joe Marmo for Triton Tools at 703-644-4188. I think you will be able to get a response in a more timely fashion.


----------



## videator (Mar 11, 2015)

I bought 2 triton routers on Dec 20th 2014. I got the tra001 for under the table and the mof001 above. What I'm About to tell is partially my fault And then again 100 percent not mine. I took the mof001 out of the box the day I got it and besides some burrs on the first few threads on the collets that needed to be removed it is perfect. On the other hand the tra001 I didn't open up the box until jan25th (I only remember these dates from emails). The micro adjust and using the above the table was horrible... It was so tight that the handle adjustment really didn't work. And I am comparing this to my mof001 which works perfectly. So I contacted eagle America (the retailer I bought it from) and they said to send it in for a return. So I did. On January 28th they sent me an email that triton is going to handle the replacement of the router and they should be contacting me once the receive it. So about 10 days went by, and I didn't hear anything so I called triton. They were clueless to what I was explaining or eagle America told me... The router was still at eagle America. . . . . about another week goes by with me checking here and there and triton gets my router that they say is going to be repaired. . . . it was brand New never even used, why is it being repaired? . . . so Now like a month goes by and triton still never repaired it. . . so I call/email again. Now on February 26th I guess triton doesn't want to fix it anymore And is going to send me a new one and I will have a tracking number by the end of the day. . . well I never got a tracking number, triton doesn't respond emails anymore, and I have been completely friendly and patient this whole time, and now it is March 12th and I still don't have my router or any info when I will receive it. 

So my opinion is: good routers, if you get one that is functional, but customer service that is not playing it's A game, and months should never pass by without problems being resolved.

Ps: I want my tra001


----------



## videator (Mar 11, 2015)

Ps: I will never by anything from eagle America again. I bought 2 triton routers, 300 dollars in bits, and some other little things and when I called about the triton not working properly they were nothing but agitated and I could tell that this was an inconvenience to them.


----------



## Teddytim1 (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm going to edit my comment because I have found a perfect fit for the dust pick up. Its sold as hot tub hose at HD in the USA.


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

Teddytim1 said:


> I'm going to edit my comment because I have found a perfect fit for the dust pick up. Its sold as hot tub hose at HD in the USA.


How does it attach?


----------



## Pugsbrew (Aug 1, 2013)

oldrusty said:


> Hi Mark. Some time ago this issue was raised and if I remember rightly the solution was to ( with the router locked turn the fine adjustment in the direction you want to adjust until you feel a slight resistance then unlock the router ) Hope I've goth this right. Oldrusry.


Thanks. That's what I thought may have to be done. Next use, I'll find out.


----------



## jimbobwood (Feb 15, 2013)

Goblu said:


> I've been reading about this router, the Triton tra001 dual mode plunge router on this forum and thought it might be a good solution for me instead of a router lift. I'm not as young as I once was  and the eyes, knees and back need babying now. I have a homemade table with no router plate, but a good table that I got secondhand for $40 with an old craftsman router in it but very little power. I was strongly leaning toward the triton but then spoke to a local woodworking store affiliated with a big store that used to carry it. The guy told me that they just had too many problems and returns so they discontinued it.
> 
> I tend to trust the local guy's judgment, but also folks on this forum are pretty enthusiastic about it, so I'm asking here.
> 
> ...


You can't go wrong with a Triton. My 2 1/4 hp from Carbide Processors (with the new steel worm gear) is working like a charm. Also bought some of Carbide's bits (Southeast/Whiteside) and combined with the Triton they are an excellent combination. Can't wait to try Tritons Palm grip belt Sander and Planer. Triton, in my opinion, is once again "king of the hill." And, for what it is worth, the folks at Carbide Processors are responsive, helpful, and stand by their customers like no other Vendor i have encountered. Finally, a USA company we "Router Nuts" can rely on??


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kreg tool is the USA distributor for Triton. The Triton TRA-001 is Marc Sommerfelds favorite router and available at Sommerfeld Tools and many other sources.

I have my TRA-001 installed in the Grizzly T10432 router table. No problems with it; I use the Bosch VAC005 hose with it.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

@Mike
I do not Believe that Kreg tools nor summerfeld tools sell Triton products anymore


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, Kreg never retailed the routers; Avail Distribution is the USA distributor of Triton and Kreg owns them. If you dial Avail's number the line is answered Kreg Tool. (Kreg Tool is Craig Sommerfeld Marc's brother)

This snip was just taken from Sommerfeld Tools web page. Not up to date?


----------



## Pugsbrew (Aug 1, 2013)

Mike said:


> John, Kreg never retailed the routers; Avail Distribution is the USA distributor of Triton and Kreg owns them. If you dial Avail's number the line is answered Kreg Tool. (Kreg Tool is Craig Sommerfeld Marc's brother)
> 
> This snip was just taken from Sommerfeld Tools web page. Not up to date?


The Triton is on their website, as you have posted, and it's in their March 2015 cataloge.


----------



## Mowry155 (Jul 14, 2015)

The TRA001 has been in use in my table set up for about a year........
No complaints
Followed the manual in set up and I encountered no problems
I am looking for the dust collection accessory that screws into the housing but so far to no avail
- Carbide Processors who claim to be a supplier are quite remiss in my inquiries as to their being a source......2 phone messages and an email have invoked no reply......wonder if they "fell off the face of the earth"?
- Rockler quickly responded to a similar inquiry with a retrofit or jury-rig with one of their aftermarket universal items......will probably go with them......by the way, the FORMER supplier listed would do well to take note of Rockler's business philosophy whio I'd love to see handle the Triton product line!
Don't bat an eye about Triton......in my opinion they're right up there with Bosch and DeWalt....and Freud.....if you have deep pockets or a rich uncle
Bob


----------



## rhamann2802 (Apr 9, 2014)

I Have A Triton for ten years and had no problems with it. It was mounted in my New Yankee Router Table. took it out without unplugging. ended up 10 feet away. They sent me a new router with a quick lift spindle. I can do quick adjustments (following Procedures) Spring out of router and in drawer


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have posted this several times on the forums. You can buy the Bosch VAC 024 adapter for use with 1-1/4" and 1-1/2" shop vac hoses. Cost for the adapter is about $19 on Amazon.  Another option is the Bosch VAC 005 hose which is about 16' in length; one end fits the TRA-001's dust port and the other end is a standard 2-1/4" shop vac fitting. About $38 on Amazon.

Both of these fit the TRA-001.


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

carl.p said:


> Hi all as James says triton no problems I have trs001 2.5hp and tra001 3.25 both table mounted on my production line and they run for 8hrs per day. regards carl


If they hold up to production work they cannot be too bad,the Triton is what I'am saving for.


----------



## Woodboss53 (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a Triton tra001 and would not trade for anything. One of the best routers I've ever owned. No problems in my table. Just saying I love it.


----------



## jimbobwood (Feb 15, 2013)

*A satisfied Customer*

Totally satisfied with my Triton 21/4 hp. Obtained it from Carbide Processors, the new U.S.A. distributor for Triton. Great follow-up by the folks there. A gal named Jo Lawson is very knowledgeable about Triton tools and is very easy to deal with. Also great prices on Triton, Whiteside, Southeast bits etc. Go for the Triton - it has features that no other Router out there can match. And now they have changed the inner parts to metal and it seems like they can go forever. No worries!:wink:


----------



## Mowry155 (Jul 14, 2015)

*Adaptor*

Thanks Mike......
Found a 1.25 inch soft adaptor at our local hardware store, you know, one of the "real ones". Hook up to the upper fence port of the vac system was a breeze! Collects about 99% of the chips (and sawdust) for which I'm famous.
Bob


----------



## jimbobwood (Feb 15, 2013)

Along with the Triton Rebate Planer my Triton Router has served me well, mounted in table, for the past 2 plus years. I got both from Carbide Processors out there in the sate of Washington. Great prices, people and products.


----------

